# gnome2-2.60



## juve_inferno (May 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,
i install gnome2-2.26.1 from port but i don't use all programs coming with gnome such as Empathy, evolution, apache etc... After installation, i deleted everything that i not use. But after a while when i do update with portupgrade all of these programs are returned as an integral part of gnome2-2.26.1. Is there a possibility, and where to delete them do not have the possibility of returning when i work portupgrade.
Tnx


----------



## ale (May 21, 2009)

How did you deleted them? Did you deleted the meta-port too?


----------



## juve_inferno (May 21, 2009)

Only make deinstall...


----------



## ale (May 21, 2009)

If you use make deinstall, you will still have the meta-port installed.
So when you'll upgrade it, all the dependencies will be reinstalled.
Use pkg_delete -ix instead e.g.
	
	



```
# pkg_delete -ix file-roller
delete file-roller-2.26.2,1? y
pkg_delete: package 'file-roller-2.26.2,1' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
gnome2-lite-2.26.2
```
If you want to remove the package remove the meta-port too.
I also advice you to use x11/gnome2-lite meta-port, which has less dependencies (~100 less), then cd to x11/gnome2 port dir, run _make missing_ and add what you need from the full meta-port.


----------



## juve_inferno (May 21, 2009)

Now everything is ok, great explanation. Tnx


----------

